
MoviePass ushers in surge of theater sales - mikebabineau
http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2018/03/23/moviepass-ushers-in-surge-of-theater-sales/
======
borkt
MoviePass is really a terrible company. They continue to ignore my request for
a refund of 5 months charges that continued to be charged without me ever
receiving a card. Customer service continued to assure me that once I received
my card the service would be free and they would refund the excessive charges,
yet when no card arrived and I tried to cancel they did so and now refuse to
respond to any help requests to receive my refund. Their policy when I signed
up stated they would not charge me anything until the card was received.
Really shady company.

